# Team Frames Arrived



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Just a cool pic...


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

Gosh Idol's are sexy. Thanks for the pic. Have you ridden it yet? My impression was the stack height was pretty high in the size I wanted, and I would't have been able to go low enough to get my stack and reach numbers. How does it ride? I've read some review stating that it is not as stiff or responsive as hoped. Leaning slightly towards endurance type performance. No doubt a beautiful bike though. What are your impressions?


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

ghettocop said:


> Gosh Idol's are sexy. Thanks for the pic. Have you ridden it yet? My impression was the stack height was pretty high in the size I wanted, and I would't have been able to go low enough to get my stack and reach numbers. How does it ride? I've read some review stating that it is not as stiff or responsive as hoped. Leaning slightly towards endurance type performance. No doubt a beautiful bike though. What are your impressions?


Apparently, these frames are a touch different in carbon and layup than stock. The BB is the same but, a few other places are different such as the HT area and areas of the main triangle. In addition, I was told that they cured these longer. I'll get the details and edit later. IIRC these frames are part of or left over from some training bikes for the Nippo-Vini Fantini team. Either we are piggy backing or taking leftovers...IDK? 

I felt compelled to write that only because what I write may not jive with what's out there as we may be riding slightly different bikes. With that said, I am riding the 54.5 and came off of a Felt F 56. The measurements are similar but yeah I needed to go down as the HT is kind of tall v. the Felt by close to 15mm. So, I have my stem pretty much slammed...It's fairly stretched out though and the wheel base is slightly longer than the Felt by about 5mm which was surprising. I think this is due to the chainstay length being 5mm longer on the 54.5 DeRosa compared to the 56 Felt F. STA and HTA are pretty close.

So all in all I think it's a punchy, quick cornering frame. Only maybe 500-700 miles on it but, the handling is similar to the felt but, the De Rosa is a much harsher ride. Definitely stiffer (not necessarily better) taking bumps and road vibrations. I'm pretty confident in my comparison as I used the same wheels, tires, group from the Felt. Just moved it all over.

The 386 BB is sort of frustrating. I mean I get the concept but, just the compatibility issues drive me crazy. I run SRAM and the BB30 crank spindle was too short. So I had to get a GXP version for the length but then that poses it's own problems as the DS bearing is 24mm while the NDS is 22mm. I was running some FSA adapters but, just wasn't happy with the noise. So I found a Kogel BB made for the 386 and GXP situation. All good just had to spend some extra money.

One other thing I don't like is the 31.6 seatpost. Maybe it's the stiffness of the bike but, I feel like the 27.2mm post ride better as that's what the Felt had. 

I didn't weigh the frame like a fool but, it's not super light for sure. My bike with 1250g wheel set and eTap is right at 15.9lbs with pedal and cages. Not a deal breaker just adding that info for future reference.


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time to do such a thorough write up. That is super cool if those are Vini-Fantini training bikes or were slated to be! One the funnest teams to watch. I love that they do the old school miltiple sponsor logo's on their kit, AND they use and advertise my favorite tire by far.......(IRC). I really wanted one of those frames when working up my dream bike, but the stack and reach combined with a couple of reviews that stated it performed more like an endurance bike, as well as De Rosa's relative inexperience with carbon steered me towards the Orbea Orca OMR. I had it custom painted by Orbea and it looks really cool, but that Idol is such an awesome looking bike. Enjoy it, and thanks again for the review!


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Mine built up with eTap, 3T bits and some Enve hoops. It's the 54.5 and I had to slam te front end to get it in the same position as the 56 Felt with a 20mm spacer...other than that this whole "endurance" label is something I don't quite understand. Besides the HT this is a race oriented bike imho. The more I ride it the more I like it...sorta punchy like the old Colnago CX-1's...


----------

